# Rock River Today 12/30



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well.... as i have previously posted..i was in akron for the week for work..ive never steelhead fished...ever..so i had my last day of the trip (today)off..and after a loong week of work...what better to do! I made my way to GONEFISHINBAITANDTACKLE first in Cuyahoga,, thankyou steve (and bill) for your help with the tackle set up. I headed to Rock cliff Spring Area first...well..it was packed! I observed for a bit and then just headed upriver on the walkway till I found a hole that looked decent...no fish...then more walkin...more fishin...more walkin...and so on...I ran into a TON of guys that all said the same thing..the river conditions were great but fish just werent bitin. I took the truck and drove on to another spot that i think is an animal shelter, walked down to the river to a decent lookin spot(it was a tailout right before a riffle)...one cast(pink spawnbag)..bobber goes down immediately and FISH ON!.......for all of ten seconds..that fish snapped my line like it was his job. I had the drag set ok...but it just happened fast and then it was over.. I fished that spot for the next hour with nothing..headed downriver to a big pipe/bridge lookin thing..fished there for an hour or so...nutin...oh well..it was a lot of fun and thankyou to all who helped me prep for this trip!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its such a bummer when the water is perfect and the fish don't want to play

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

You were on great water based on your description. If the fish snapped your line that quickly your drag was most likely set to tight. The fish should be able to run freely after hookup with little resistance.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

selfproclaim said:


> You were on great water based on your description. If the fish snapped your line that quickly your drag was most likely set to tight. The fish should be able to run freely after hookup with little resistance.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


..i dunno..i kinda think it was the knot, or the line... cuz i'd been fishin for several hours already and pullin outta snags..i never did retie..im pretty confident in my drag setting and fighting fish...i probly shoulda retied at somepoint in the day!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Yep i fished the rocky today for 4 1/2 hours with NOT A BITE! perfect conditions. It just was that cold snap. It probably gave them lock jaw. it was 27 degress out when i was fishing. Man was it cold... broke my rod today right before i was about to pack it up. Always got get that last cast. But thank god i only had it for about 3 weeks. still under warranty. Anyways i didnt see anyone catch anything but maybe a runny nose today. Sorry to hear about your only hook up that went bad. But like they always said a bad day fishing, is better than a day at work.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Well.... as i have previously posted..i was in akron for the week for work..ive never steelhead fished...ever..so i had my last day of the trip (today)off..and after a loong week of work...what better to do! I made my way to GONEFISHINBAITANDTACKLE first in Cuyahoga,, thankyou steve (and bill) for your help with the tackle set up. I headed to Rock cliff Spring Area first...well..it was packed! I observed for a bit and then just headed upriver on the walkway till I found a hole that looked decent...no fish...then more walkin...more fishin...more walkin...and so on...I ran into a TON of guys that all said the same thing..the river conditions were great but fish just werent bitin. I took the truck and drove on to another spot that i think is an animal shelter, walked down to the river to a decent lookin spot(it was a tailout right before a riffle)...one cast(pink spawnbag)..bobber goes down immediately and FISH ON!.......for all of ten seconds..that fish snapped my line like it was his job. I had the drag set ok...but it just happened fast and then it was over.. I fished that spot for the next hour with nothing..headed downriver to a big pipe/bridge lookin thing..fished there for an hour or so...nutin...oh well..it was a lot of fun and thankyou to all who helped me prep for this trip!


Don't worry about loosing that one, most guys will tell you that you will loose a couple before you learn how to fight them. Those first few seconds or first minute can be crucial. You learned a lesson today on fighting steelies. I lost my second and third steelhead when I started.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

brodg said:


> Don't worry about loosing that one, most guys will tell you that you will loose a couple before you learn how to fight them. Those first few seconds or first minute can be crucial. You learned a lesson today on fighting steelies. I lost my second and third steelhead when I started.


He is def. right about that... im 1/3 on fly fishing. and 8/12 on spinning gear. The 4 i landed fine thanks to my drag system, barely hooked them. But then that luck runs out. Gotta set that hook nice and hard. dont be a ***** (excuse my lang.)


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I remember losing my first one, I was probably in the 7th or 8th grade. Hooked into one off the wall at the Marina, it jumped once and then broke off...or so I thought. Came to find out that a snap swivel that my buddy had given me popped open. Learned several lessons that day.

But at least you hooked into one. Gives you a reason to come back!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

its good you got into one! check your line and retie often, even though its a pain in this cold weather with near frozen fingers.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on hooking up on your first one! From your posts on here it seemed like you were pretty hyped about this trip, and I would definitely call it a success given it was your first time steelheading! 

I lost my first 3 steelies before I landed one. I heard they were great fighters, but I had no idea how energetic and powerful they were until I actually hooked one. My first one I had on for what felt like a few seconds and I was just standing there in awe after I lost it. That day I got the bug. That was 4 years ago, and even though I'm now good at catching them(far from an expert though) I still get excited everytime I hook up!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> Congrats on hooking up on your first one! From your posts on here it seemed like you were pretty hyped about this trip, and I would definitely call it a success given it was your first time steelheading!
> 
> I lost my first 3 steelies before I landed one. I heard they were great fighters, but I had no idea how energetic and powerful they were until I actually hooked one. My first one I had on for what felt like a few seconds and I was just standing there in awe after I lost it. That day I got the bug. That was 4 years ago, and even though I'm now good at catching them(far from an expert though) I still get excited everytime I hook up!


..thanks to all for your replies! Yea I WAS pretty stoked about this trip, even though i only had 1 day to fish...plenty of guys there all said the same thing...if you hook up with one...its a successful trip..if ya land it..its an outstanding trip! So i drove home pretty proud of myself for gettin a hookset on one. Two years ago i made it to alaska and fished the russian river for sockeye...hookin into the steelie riminded me of those sockeye...very powerful fish!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Those spots you fished will produce, if your back in the area fish those spots again. You were doing it right if you got a hookup.


----------

